# squeeeeeeling on 98



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

my 98 altima gxe auto with 122k on is has been squeeling sooooooooo bad when its cold and even when the car is warm. For the past week i have been that guy in the neighborhood with the loud car. It mainly squeels when i am making a turn at slow speeds in reverse and in drive. any thoughts??


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Serpentine belt, tension pulley? Mine squeals when it starts, chirps. I notice it on alot of older nissans. The tension may be too tight now that its cold, or too loose. It should have about a quarter of an inch give to it when u push down lightly. Belt could also be wet from snow and moisture.... Basically u dont want to be stuck on the side of the road, might be time to get a new one and have them adjust it correctly. Sounds like its loose.


----------

